# FreeBSD as Desktop



## mooreted (Jan 20, 2012)

I created a nice thread last night, but being late, I must have forgotten to submit it.

I have the following system:

AMD 9500 CPU
Nvidia 460GTX Graphics Adapter
6GB DDR2 RAM

I dual boot OpenSuse and Windows 7.

I tried FreeBSD a couple of years ago, and something wasn't working right and I had to go back to Linux (don't remember what it was). Now I'd like to get back to FBSD; do you guys see any issues with running it on this system?

Most of what I do is on the web so I just need Chrome and Flash.


----------



## zspider (Jan 20, 2012)

You should be good with those specs, just make sure you install the AMD64 release of FreeBSD. 

I had some issues with Flash but I would either use Linux Firefox, enable the HTML5 test on Youtube or install the Firefox plugin DownloadHelper so I could watch the videos on VLC. You could also try Nspluginwrapper, but that has caused some weird glitches on my system when I tried to use it(Nvidia 570m).


----------



## mooreted (Jan 20, 2012)

Great, thanks. I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------



## formateur_fou (Jan 20, 2012)

I used to use flash, but then Firefox kept crashing. I think it's better to stick with Linux if you really want it. But as Zspider said HTML5 is working fine with Youtube now. If you need Wine you'd be better off with the i386 edition but as far as I know you won't be able to use more than 4GB of your RAM.


----------



## GreenMeanie (Jan 21, 2012)

Trying freebsd FreeBSD 9 and a no go with FLASH here


----------



## fonz (Jan 21, 2012)

GreenMeanie said:
			
		

> Trying freebsd FreeBSD 9 and a no go with FLASH here


You might want to explain exactly what the no-go is...

Fonz


----------



## mooreted (Jan 21, 2012)

OMG!

Just installed PC-BSD 9; I'm really impressed. This is really nice. The devs have come a long way in the last couple of years. This thing is really sweet. I think I found my new OS.


----------



## mooreted (Jan 21, 2012)

And, I just tested flash in Chromium and it works great. No problems so far.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2012)

There are no problems with Chrome and Flash on FreeBSD 9 either. None whatsoever.


----------



## mooreted (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry, don't mean to gush, but I just can't believe the difference in performance. No matter what Linux distro I tried; dragging the corner of a window in KDE was always slow and choppy. In PC-BSD it's really quick and smooth. Applications snap open almost instantly. Transferring files is quicker. Desktop effects work better. Even web pages are loading faster. The day after I installed OpenSuse 12.1 I started having little annoying issues, and there got to be so many of them I just couldn't run it anymore. This OS has been a joy to use. So far it is performing better than Linux and Windows 7. I'm really, really impressed with it.


----------



## zspider (Jan 22, 2012)

There are some packages for Wine FreeBSD AMD64 that someone made, as far as I know they work flawlessly.

http://people.freebsd.org/~ivoras/wine/


Is this crash issue with Linux Firefox and the Linux Flash plugin? Because last time I checked the same thing was happening to me, never figured out how to fix it.


----------

